# Lane Departure Warning



## tlk-1997 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi new here.

I hoping that I can get more information here with my lane departure warning. I have a Cruze Premier RS with Driver Confidence II package. When I have the lane assist on and steering to the lane marking I get the lane keep assist gently turning the steering wheel. If I keep my hands of the wheel and the lane assist detects this I will get the notification to grab the steering wheel. What I don't get is a warning or beep from the left side or right side of the front speakers based on what side of the lane I approach. I have the vehicle setting for audible tone turned on. I have reached out to Chevy technical support to find out if this functionality has changed, but I could not get any information. In my 2015 Impala, the lane departure warning alerts me as soon as I get close to the lane marking. I have attach the PDF link below for reference. 

https://www.chevrolet.com/content/d...f/2016-Chevrolet-Cruze-Compact-Car-Manual.pdf

Page 17

Thanks,
TLK


----------



## wardgg (Sep 1, 2016)

I have exact same problem , no warning beep , dealer was no hope in diagnosing , took another cruze premier out on demo , exact same results,


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

wardgg said:


> I have exact same problem , no warning beep , dealer was no hope in diagnosing , took another cruze premier out on demo , exact same results,


Hello wardgg, 

We apologize for the inconvenience you're experiencing with your Cruze and can understand how frustrating it is when the dealership is unable to duplicate your concern. We'd be glad to touch base with them and review this situation in greater depth. If this is of interest, please send us a private message with your VIN, mileage, contact information, and the involved dealership.

I hope to hear from you soon!

Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## tlk-1997 (Aug 18, 2016)

Jasmine,

After researching the web I found this information. I would suggest the GM updates their manuals so the the lane departure warning functionality does not confuse owners that have this feature.

Lane Keep Assist And Lane Departure Warning Functionality – 2016 Cadillac Chevrolet GMC | gm.oemdtc.com

Regards, 

Tony


----------



## wardgg (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for thread , but as I understand the system , when dash icon flashes yellow indicating a unintentional lane departure you should receive 3 chimes thru the radio speaker side , to this date I have never heard any chime when icon starts flashing , no matter how I try to set off the alert , intentional or unintentional . I have a 2016 impala with similar system and it chimes every time you get close to a line , either functionality is changed completly or maybe a software issue between turning on alerts in vehicle settings to activate . Any 2016 premiers that get 3 chimes thru their radio speakers ?


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

the system has changed with the new cars.


----------

